# Nikki Look! Bouillabaisse.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I finally made it!
Italian Style…


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Salivating


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

DoomsDave said:


> Salivating


Thank you Dave, where’s Nikki? She wanted me to make this! 😋


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> Thank you Dave, where’s Nikki? She wanted me to make this! 😋


You tell me!

My handy helper is kinda Mediterranean and he’d like it too.

Had Barbarian style lamb chops for dinner.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Was it as good as it looks? What did the head knot think? 🦐

Cioppino? Recipe? Yum!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it was very good, The head knot loved it. I wanted to make it French style,
but he wanted it Italian style.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you mean Cioppino vs Bouillabasse? Or something else?
Hard to spell!

I don't like fennel.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My dish is closer to Bouillabaisse…Usually Bouillabaisse has at least three kinds of fish in it with a spicy sauce. I put in mussels, shrimp and calamari in mine...Sometimes I also add clams.
I put hot pepper flakes in the sauce to spice it up…and put an Italian twist to it by serving it over linguini. I also has a little garlic bread so that the head guy could mop up the sauce with the bread.
He was happy, happy…I have half left over for a couple of lunches him. BTW…when I said French style, I mean that I also make it French Style ( no tomatoes) just white wine and some chicken broth,
and spices

I just pulled this pic off the net.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I occasionally treat myself to a Maine lobster but at current price of $19 a pound (small ones) they are off my menu. Your dish looks like a great substitute, although maynnot be a lot cheaper, everything has gone up.
Love it.
Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud, I paid 5.99 for 2 lbs of mussels, About 1/2 lb shrimp 3.00 and 1/2 lb of calamari 3.00…Total cost 12.00
This bowl full serves 4 people, ( with a half pound of linguini) 
I have half left over.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Was it as good as it looks? What did the head knot think? 🦐
> 
> Cioppino? Recipe? Yum!


I agree Nikki, it does look a bit like Cioppino. 

I have made that a couple of times. One in San Bernardino when we were visiting my now ex-wife's relatives there. I loved it there!! The sea food was SOOO fresh. I had never made it before but thanks to that interwebby thing, I found a good recipe and everyone raved. I made it again back in MN not quite so good but everyone else liked it. I saw some at Costco and I picked up and tried it. Never again...

Joan, your French/Italian Seafood stew looks good as well. Except for the squigly thing at the top.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ktownskier said:


> I agree Nikki, it does look a bit like Cioppino.
> 
> I have made that a couple of times. One in San Bernardino when we were visiting my now ex-wife's relatives there. I loved it there!! The sea food was SOOO fresh. I had never made it before but thanks to that interwebby thing, I found a good recipe and everyone raved. I made it again back in MN not quite so good but everyone else liked it. I saw some at Costco and I picked up and tried it. Never again...
> 
> Joan, your French/Italian Seafood stew looks good as well. Except for the squigly thing at the top.


Actually, I was trying to get her to make Cioppino. also.
You'd love Hawaii and the fresh fish! My sister's husband ran blue water fishing trips. Now her son does.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks good. I often make seafood stews and soups with all kinds of fish and shell fish. But, Bouillabaisse they are not. That is a French Mediterranean dish that does not include shellfish (although may occasionally contain mussels). It is a recipe of deeply flavored fish stock (sorry, no chicken stock) and mix of gelatinous fin fish (halibut, winter flounder) and some flaky fish like hake, Pollock, cod etc. Yes there can be some tomato in the stock . And of course it is served with classic crouton and rouille at the bottom of the bowl. But as I said, I don't care what you call these types of seafood stews and soups , they can be and often are very good, and yours looks like it qualifies. But don't get me started on clam chowder. There are true abominations that category.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think my dish is Cioppino according to what I’m reading.








Cioppino is traditionally made from the catch of the day, which in San Francisco is typically a combination of Dungeness crab, clams, shrimp, scallops, squid, mussels and fish, all sourced from the ocean, in this case the Pacific. The seafood is then combined with fresh tomatoes in a wine sauce.

The dish can be served with toasted bread, either local sourdough or French bread. The bread acts as a starch, similar to a pasta, and is dipped into the sauce.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Bouillabaisse is associated with Provencal specifically Marseilles I think.Yes Cioppino is associated with San Francisco.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, whoever takes credit for it …it’s so easy to make and so delicious.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots -

All the different source ideas! 😊

The History of Cioppino (kitchenproject.com)

Now you have me wondering where I first had it. We went to Fisherman's Wharf, which is near the Italian North Beach, a lot as teens. My mom had a beautiful big picture-book style recipe book that I spent hours looking at, layed out on the floor.

"Cioppino. This is one of California's most famous dishes, and one that we can claim is ours, all ours. It is a versatile dish, as it was invented by fishermen who made it with whatever the ocean was inclined to yield, so of course there are dozens of ideas on how it should be done. *Exponents of the various schools of cookery get quite fussed--and fussy--about how to make cioppino.* Red or white wine, or sherry? Shrimp and crab, clams, or just a mixture of fish? The best way is as you like it. This recipe is for a combination of fish, but it's basic enough to be used with lobster alone, or with crab, or with practically anything that comes from the sea."


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik, the more I read the more it tells me that I made cioppino.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cioppino


----------

